# What's Your Favorite Sammich?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Your favorite sammich? Something simple or something gourmet?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Thought of it because of 'sammich'. One of my brothers had a favorite sandwich when he was a toddler - bread n butter n mussa. That would have been on the hill farm, so all the ingredients were homemade.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Right now, with three voters, and

33.33% Bacon Lettuce and Tomato
33.33% I don't like Sammiches
33.33% Other

The poll is a kind of perfect artifact


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm all about sandwich wraps: shawarma, pita and falafel, gyros, etc.

I also really love Meixcan tortas


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

mmm Smoked Salmon Sammich sounds good. Would that be closed or open? The kind I'm thinking of is this:


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Right now we're rather fond of Camembert, tomato and basil. I usually have mine fried in slightly salted butter after brushing the bread with garlic infused olive oil.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I was born in a third world country where I lived until the age of seven and mayonnaise sandwiches were a luxury there. Consequently, I loathe mayo.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Fried egg, bacon, lettuce, tomato. Home staple food. Real good stuff.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> Fried egg, bacon, lettuce, tomato. Home staple food. Real good stuff.


Ahh, the good ole BLET sammich, in some regions aka "BELT."


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

So long as I can have gluten-free bread, cheese & tomato sammich is one I never tire of. Simple, satisfying, nutritious, and a perfect balance between textures. I thought of smoked salmon sammiches, but I prefer it on crackers. Of course, there's something wonderfully refined and witty about cucumber sandwiches*, as any fan of The Importance of Being Earnest will know... 

* Lady Bracknell would never allow this one to be a 'sammich'; but otherwise, thanks for the gorgeous new word.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

My favourite _sandwich _is cheese and pickle...no, come to think of it, brie and bacon...or is it tuna mayo?

If it's one I'm buying from Marks and Spencers, then it has to be salmon and cucumber!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

By the way, I've just started making vegetarian banh mi sandwiches, which are delish. 

Voted fried egg in the poll.


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> By the way, I've just started making vegetarian *banh mi* sandwiches, which are delish.
> 
> Voted fried egg in the poll.


Blancrocher,
What is banh mi? Is it a baguette? I'm just curious


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

aimee said:


> Blancrocher,
> What is banh mi? Is it a baguette? I'm just curious


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bánh_mì
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/banh-mi/

Vietnamese-style baguette. I use tofu, teriyaki, cilantro, and other things.


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bánh_mì
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/banh-mi/
> 
> Vietnamese-style baguette. I use tofu, teriyaki, cilantro, and other things.


Thank you. 
They all (in the first link) look very tasteful and much better than the given choices in the poll 
For Vietnamese food, *phở* is also the very well-known and well-liked soup, the all-time comfort dish.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

That's the first time I have ever seen the word 'sammich'. Judging by the choices, we are speaking of sandwiches, or, as they were called in my family when I was a child, Belegte Brote.

I like lots of kinds.

The kind I eat most often is homemade whole wheat bread topped with natural peanut butter and either jam, sliced bananas, sliced pears, sliced tomatoes, sliced onions, or sliced or crushed pineapple.

I also like rye bread topped with a thin layer of butter or mustard, topped with sliced hard boiled eggs, and garnished with a dash or freshly ground black pepper and a sprinkling of either dill weed or powdered rosemary or sage or fresh parsley.

I also like rye bread, thinly spread with butter, and topped with fresh sliced radishes and sprinkled with freshly ground black pepper and a dash of salt.

I also like homemade whole wheat bread, topped with slices of a pungent ripened cheese, such as Esrom, broiled or microwaved a few seconds, until the cheese is gooey, then sprinkled with black pepper, chopped fresh garlic and powdered green herbs.

I also like homemade bread thinly spread with butter, topped with sliced fresh tomatoes and finely chopped onions, sprinkled with black pepper and an aura of salt.

In restaurants, I will indulge in a toasted bacon, lettuce and tomato sandwich, a reuben sandwich, or a grilled cheese sandwich (if they have real cheese and not that disgusting Cheese Whiz or similar spread or processed 'cheese' slices (barf!).


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

My go to sandwiches are Italian subs (whatever that happens to include, every place has their own version) or Reuben sandwiches.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I haven't met one I didn't like yet. Sandwiches are my manna. Reading the options has caused my mouth to water. I'm going to make a sandwich right now!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> That's the first time I have ever seen the word 'sammich'. Judging by the choices, we are speaking of sandwiches, or, as they were called in my family when I was a child, Belegte Brote.


Yeah, this is the first I've heard of it, too--when I was a kid we called them "lunch." By the way, I envy the Germans among us for their bread. It's a scandal what grocery stores in my area get away with.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I love the French dip Au Jus.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

violadude said:


> My go to sandwiches are Italian subs (whatever that happens to include, every place has their own version) or Reuben sandwiches.


I forgot Reubens. My favorite.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Any sandwich on Panera's menu suits me fine. I am not a terribly fussy eater.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Albacore tuna salad san. Hold the pickle.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Montreal corned beef are good, too.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

And let's not forget peanut butter and banananana, or peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> And let's not forget peanut butter and banananana, or peanut butter and jelly.


Or peanut butter and honey.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My favorite is lean corned beef piled high on good Jewish deli rye bread.

Heaven!


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Cheesesteak! It's been too long... They aren't really that common in England.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

violadude said:


> Or peanut butter and honey.


Peanut butter and cotto salami
Spiced ham, peanut butter and lettuce

Peanut butter goes surprisingly well with second rate cold cuts.


----------

